# Amy Winehouse: Das ist ihr neues posthumes Album



## Mandalorianer (31 Okt. 2011)

*Amy Winehouse: Das ist ihr neues posthumes Album
​*
London. Noch im Dezember erscheint offenbar ein neues, posthumes Album von Amy Winehouse. "Lioness: Hidden Treasures" soll neben bisher unveröffentlichten Songs unter anderem auch einen Titel enthalten, den die im Juli im Alter von 27 Jahren verstorbene Sängerin, unter dem Einfluß von Heroin aufgenommen hat.




​

In einem weiteren Song singt Winhouse über ihren Ex-Mann Blake Fielder-Civil. Insgesamt beinhaltet das Werk 12 Songs aus der Zeit von 2002 bis 2011. Erstaunlicherweise ist kein wirklich "neuer", in den letzten Jahren geschriebener Song dabei, abgesehen von dem Duett mit Tony Bennett.

1,40 Euro sollen von verkauften Platte zugunsten der Amy Winehouse Stiftung gespendet werden. Die Charity-Organisation wurde von ihrer Familie gegründet, um suchtgefährdeten Jugendlichen bei ihrem Problem zu helfen.

Salaam Remi und Mark Ronson, Freund von Amy und deren Produzenten, haben das Album in den letzten paar Wochen fertiggstellt.

Remi sagte dazu: "Beim genaueren Hinhören konnte man Teile der Unterhaltungen dazwischen hören – das war emotional. Ich glaube, sie hat etwas weit über ihr Leben hinaus zurückgelassen. Sie hat ein großes Werk hinterlassen, dass eine noch ungeborene Generation inspirieren wird."



​
Amys Vater Mitch sei emotional so ergriffen gewesen, als er das Album am Wochenende zum ersten Mal hörte – und gestand gegenüber der ‘Sun’: "Ich habe so viel Zeit damit verbracht Amy zu sagen, das ich nie begreifen konnte, war für ein talentiertes Genie sie eigentlich war! Ich saß mit der Familie zusammen und habe mir das Album angehört. Ich schätze die Bandbreite ihres Talents, von Jazz über Hip Hop, es raubt mir den Atem.“

Der Ex-Taxifahrer konnte offenbar sein Stolz nicht verbergen, als er das Werk zum ersten Mal gehört hatte, , berichtete das Blatt. Mitch fügte hinzu: "‘Halftime’, einer der neuen Songs auf dem Album, hatte ich noch nie gehört. Es ist einfach unglaublich schön."

Ab dem 5. Dezember soll es das neue Album von Winehouse zumindest in Großbritannien zu kaufen geben. Wann aber in Deutschland ist noch nicht bekannt.

Das letzte, zweite Album ‘Back to Black’ erschien 2006.



​

Tracklist:

1. OUR DAY WILL COME (Reggae Version): Aufgenommen im Mai 2002 und neu bearbeitet.
2. BETWEEN THE CHEATS: Aufgenommen im Mai 2008.
3. TEARS DRY: Aufgenommen im November 2005
4. WAKE UP ALONE: Demo-Version vom November 2006.
5. WILL YOU STILL LOVE ME TOMORROW: Aufgenommen im September. 2004.
6. VALERIE: Aufgenommen im Dezember 2006 und nun in neuer balladesker Version
7. LIKE SMOKE featuring Nas: Aufgenommen im Mai 2008.
8. THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA: Aufgenommen im Mai 2002.
9. HALFTIME: Aufgenommen im August 2002.
10. BEST FRIENDS: Live Aufnahme vom February 2003.
11. BODY & SOUL with Tony Bennett: Aufgenommen im März 2011.
12. A SONG FOR YOU: Aufgenommen im Frühjahr 2009 in einer Live-Studio-Session


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2011)

ein Tod wird ausgeschlachtet


----------



## Rumpelmucke (1 Nov. 2011)

Meine Güte! Die Alte hat sich totgesoffen. Perfektes Vorbild...


----------

